# Solo Adventures



## cpanthersfan (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everybody,

Finally found the right place to post this.  


If you want to play Dungeons and Dragons but got no group? It's a week away from your next session and itching to play? Waiting on someone to post their next action on a play by post or play by email? You're a dungeon master and looking for new ideas? I got a soultion for you. I write solo adventures for Dungeons and Dragons version 3.5 and post them in www.groups.yahoo.com/group/the_solo_adventurer . Have fun!! 

-Michael


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 13, 2007)

BTW sir ... I have already shown your link to a few others in here (and that I know) who have expressed interest in solo adventures when you first posted in the welcome thread and I saw the link in your sig!

Thank you for your work!


----------



## cpanthersfan (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you!  And you're very welcome!



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW sir ... I have already shown your link to a few others in here (and that I know) who have expressed interest in solo adventures when you first posted in the welcome thread and I saw the link in your sig!
> 
> Thank you for your work!


----------

